# Genoa - Palermo Ferry



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi folks

Has anyone used this?

If so could you please comment on your experience?

I am re-looking at the trip we postponed from this year down to Sicily and thinking that at least one way, we could use a ferry...provided I can get Mrs GMJ onto it that is (she is not a fan)!!

We want to drive one way as we want to visit Pisa, Siena and Pompei but a one way ferry could take a great deal of miles out of the trip.

Thanks in advance

Graham


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good idea if it works. The boot is very long!


----------

